# Is Revolution fatal if licked off coat?



## weluvcookie

I just gave Cookie (12 months old) his monthly dose of Revolution, but failed to get in dead center between his shoulder blades. He was wiggling so it ended up getting more to the side somewhat. He worked until he finally could reach it with his tongue and it appears that he cleaned it all off.

My 2 questions are: Will it hurt him? And is he still protected?


----------



## coaster

Seeing as how it all soaks in within a minute or so, in my experience, I don't think he licked off all that much. It probably just looked that way because of the saliva. I don't think it will hurt him, but it may be that he didn't get enough of a dose to protect him. I think if he needs the protection now, I'd use a different product so there's no chance of an overdose of the same active ingredient. Otherwise, wait a couple weeks to a month and then reapply. That's what I'd do in the same circumstances, but if anyone here has more specific information on what to do, please let us know (I'd like to know, too.)


----------



## Parker

Nope. Revolution is safe for an animal to ingest. During the testing phase, they gave it to the animals orally to ensure that it had the same effectiveness as if it were applied topically. It does...  Check the revolution website for the brochure - it explains it in the "fine print". 

Rest assured, your kitty will be fine! Maybe a little drooly because it tastes gross, but other than that...


----------



## weluvcookie

Cool! So Cookie only thought he was getting out of being treated! :lol:


----------



## cagnes

My vet once told me that same thing, that Revolution was originally given orally.... so it's safe. He prefers to dose it under the arm, because some cats will get a bald or thin spot if applied in behind the neck. I was concerned that they would lick it under the arm, but then he lmk that it was safe.


----------



## coaster

Under the arm, eh? I might have to try that next time because I have the same problem....too hard to get it in the center. Cats have such stretchy skin!! :lol: 

Thanks for posting that. :wink:


----------



## weluvcookie

You guys are a wealth of info! I'm glad I asked.


----------



## JazznMurphy

What about the rest of the topicals? Before Jazz and Misha, we had Tina. I gave her another flea topical that I purchased through the vet, Tina licked it off, had the drools big time, and I half-panicked.  Does Revolution have pyrethrins?


----------



## weluvcookie

Looking at the information sheet that comes with the Revolution, I see no mention of pyrethrins. It looks to be one ingredient only... selamectin.

I have to say, this stuff is great! My one year old cat had a terrible case of fleas... I tried other vet products to get them under control, but still saw fleas. When I switched him to Revolution, within a very short time, the fleas were gone and I haven't seen any since! Cookie is an inside/outside cat, so he's exposed to them, I'm sure.

It also treats ear mites, heartworm, round worm, hookworm and all stages of the flea cycle.  

Okay, getting down off my soapbox now. LOL :lol:


----------

